# Spotlighting



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone here do any spotlighting of coyotes? I'm new to this game and could use some tips.. please?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The last time I spotlighted (late 70's) a Tooele County deputy showed up and dumped out the rest of my beer. He then impounded my dad's truck, my gun, my two buddie's guns, and me and my two buddies. None of us got unimpounded until about noon the next day. I haven't spotlighted since.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I use to spotlight coyotes all the time, but not with guns. Maybe a few beers but not guns. We would scout during the night and come back with guns in the morning.
It's legal to spotlight if you don't have any guns with you but expect some kind of LOE to pull you over.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

In Utah, spotlighting is a county by county ordinance. My neighboring county approved an ordinance last June. My resident county approved one in March. I have my permit for either county now. Just have to call up dispatch and let them know where you'll be each time you go out.

I've been out a few times, but haven't had any luck. I've had them bark or howl back at me, but haven't been able to see them yet.


----------

